# Shameless plug for Deepcar international



## 93902 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,
Just to let you know I got more than I bargained for when I collected my S660 from Deepcar Motorhomes last week.
I got a job there!!

Hope to bump into some of you there.  

Regards Phil


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Well done Phil.  

What is it you will be doing?

Trust you will be arranging a discount for MHF members.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Congrtulations....Should be entitled to a staff disount.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Ha ha 

Brilliant Phil - good luck to you 

I never bought from them, but they were so helpful with Hymer advice, I almost felt bad that i didn't. i was looking for a 644 with rear lounge, and L shaped front, but happened to fall upon one at the York show, where my autosleeper gave me a decent deposit. If that hadn't of happened, I'd have been up there. The free advice was like nothing i had ever encountered before with a dealer. When i asked the same question at Hymer UK at York, the young salesman, said, "i have never seen one, i think they only exist in the hymer leaflets" what a prat. 

I'm trying to get my sister to buy one from them now, to make up for my good fortune in getting their advice.

I would direct anybody interested in a used Hymer to Deepcar. 

After my first email, I followed up with a few phone calls and got no pushy salesman talk, just straight talking and good information about Hymer's. 

Here is their reply to my original email, enquiring about the rare 644 layout, what they don't know about Hymer's isn't worth knowing  

Cheers 
Dave 

Quote :- this was summer of 2004 

Hello David, 

Many thanks for your e-mail. 
Yes, the "smiley face" Hymers came out in 95 on the Mercedes and in 98 on the Fiat. The floor plans you looked at on our webpage however refer to pre 95 models. The S670 was not available after 95 when the new Mercedes Sprinter came out. The S660 has changed as well. The front L-shape is shorter (no proper double bed) but the bathroom is bigger with separate shower compartment. The Fiat models B644 and B654 are still available up to now. L-shaped front and u-shaped rear would be the B644. However most vehicles after 1996 tend to have the rear garage with double bed on top rather then the u-shaped lounge. I don't say that a B644 with front L-shape and rear u-shape after 1996 doesn't exist, but it will be fairly rare. Price wise, for a B644 year 95/96 you pay around 23k to 24k, 97 models around 25k, the proper smiley faces from 98 onwards will start at around 29k-30k. We look forward to your visit to discuss your requirements in detail, but please don't hesitate to contact us if you have any questions in the meantime. Many thanks again & best regards,


----------

